# freerider & downhiller in gelnhausen und umgebung?



## Freeride_Felix (28. Juni 2006)

servus,jemand aus der weitläufigen umgebung um gelnhausen da der freeride oder downhill fährt?meldet euch mal!!! 

Felix


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Felix,

Mittwochs ab 19 Uhr treffen sich einige Biker am Parkplatz Hufeisen. Ein Teil davon fährt regelmässig etwas freerideorientierter. Das heisst, die Fahrt geht oft irgendwie nach GN rein, dort werden dann z.B. alle verfügbaren Treppen abgefahren.
Der Pfaffenweg wird auch durchgefahren.

Für mich is das nix.

Ich glaube von diesen Leuten ist keiner hier im Forum, fahr halt einfach mal mit.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (29. Juni 2006)

jemand aus der weitläufigen umgebung um gelnhausen da der freeride oder downhill fährt?

Wenn du die Wetterau als weitläufige Umgebung von Gelnhausen bezeichnen würdest ,dann definitiv ja.
Von FB bis zum äusseren Rand der Wetterau sind Freireiter und Bergabfahrer
jeglicher Coleur wohnhaft.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2006)

das ist richtig... sogar dirter soll es geben... und manche die alles fahren. 

bis später @ dh.....


----------



## ewoq (23. September 2007)

ich weiß alt, aber wenn noch interesse besteht pm..


----------



## Hopi (23. September 2007)

Gibt es bei euch denn einen guten Spot?


----------



## ewoq (24. September 2007)

kommt darauf an was man als vergleich heranzieht


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2007)

na schnell fahrbare Trails, Sprünge, Drops usw.  Feldberg ist auch immer das selbe  Da ich aus Offenbach anreise ist die Richtung eigentlich egal  Obwohl Sprünge kein muss sind, dafür kann ich auch auf die Dirtbahn.


----------



## ewoq (24. September 2007)

es gibt ein paar ganz nette singletrails und ab dem 5.10. eine offizielle strecke, die sich am besten als ansammlung von verschieden dimensionierten sprüngen und lines beschreiben lässt. ich war noch nicht am feldberg und kann deshalb in bezug auf die trails keinen vergleich heranziehen..


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2007)

Am Feldberg hast Du auch nix verpasst  geht nur steil rauf und wieder runter  

Aber eine offizielle strecke hört sich doch schon mal klasse an. Wie viel seit ihr bei euch ? Wir wären dann so 2-3 die mal  kommen würden. Vom niveau denke ich, werden wir keine Bremsschuhe sein. Ich muss nur etwas langsamer machen weil meine Hand noch verstaucht ist.  Dirt geht gerade besser als DH mit der Hand  aber es wird schon gehen


----------



## oldrizzo (24. September 2007)

gude,

gelnhausen ist ja nicht allzu weit von bad nauheim weg... und mich würde interessieren, was die gegend zu bieten hat. bei uns hier gibt es den ein oder anderen netten trail mit wenigen kleinen sprüngen... im giessener land soll es auch den ein oder anderen brauchbaren trail geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (24. September 2007)

ich bin was die strecke angeht nicht involviert und war auch erst einmal dort, deshalb auch der falsche ansprechpartner was das angeht.

zum trails hacken sind wir momentan meist nur 2 oder 3 leute.

ps: das ganze spielt sich eher richtung bayrischer spessart ab als richtung gelnhausen, ist aber keine wirkliche entfernung.

ps2: die taunustrails würde ich mir trotzdem gerne mal angucken


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2007)

ist doch kein Thema. Also wir fahren Samstags 14:00 als kleine Gruppe von der Hohemark in Oberursel. Oder wir machen mal so einen Termin aus und fahren eine Runde.

Wenn Ihr Samstags kommt musst Du jetzt im Herbst/Winter immer nach den Jungs kucken die nicht wie CCler aussehen 

Eigentlich treffen wir uns immer vor der Schule. Sag mir einfach kurz per PN bescheid.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist doch kein Thema. Also wir fahren Samstags 14:00 als kleine Gruppe von der Hohemark in Oberursel. Oder wir machen mal so einen Termin aus und fahren eine Runde.
> 
> Wenn Ihr Samstags kommt musst Du jetzt im Herbst/Winter immer nach den Jungs kucken die nicht wie CCler aussehen
> 
> Eigentlich treffen wir uns immer vor der Schule. Sag mir einfach kurz per PN bescheid.



Hab gedacht es wäre da ruhiger geworden, um 1400 vor der Schule


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Samstags kommt musst Du jetzt im Herbst/Winter immer nach den Jungs kucken die nicht wie CCler aussehen



Du machst mich ferdisch 

Die Leute sehen doch extrem nach CClern aus, haben nur andere Klamotten an


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du machst mich ferdisch
> 
> Die Leute sehen doch extrem nach CClern aus, haben nur andere Klamotten an



Ja komm her Du Luder 


Und wegen ruhiger! ja unser Krankenstand ist hoch  ich mit der Nase, dann einer Hand gebrochen im Bikepark.
Sind aber immer 4-5 die fahren und werde jetzt auch wieder mehr. 


Aber richtig ist, dass ich ja noch mit 2 - 3 andern fahre die mehr meine Vorlieben teilen.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. September 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> [...] die mehr meine Vorlieben teilen.



hmm, die aber keiner kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, die aber keiner kennt



Klar doch      HOCH>WEIT>AUA


----------



## habkeinnick (24. September 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Klar doch      HOCH>WEIT>AUA



AUA ist cool


----------



## randi (2. Oktober 2007)

So als Alteingefahrener Gelnhäuser-Biker und als Gelnhausen-Nightride-Guide möchte ich mal Reklame für die nächste Nightride Sessions machen. Onzilla ist ja ein paar mal mitgefahren. Gegen ein paar Freerideeinlagen hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Also ab November 1 x wöchentlich eine Nightridetour und am Wochenende was traillastiges sollten wir hier in Gelnhausen und Umgebung doch hinbekommen, Biker gibt es ja genug. Und hier in der Nähe auch eine geheime gebaute Strecke mit Sprung-und Landeschanze.

Bitte per PN oder email Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Hopi (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi randi,
wir wollen hier  noch einen FRed  eröffnen, damit sich Leute vom Taunus bis zum Odenwald und vom Spessart bis in den Rheingau treffen um neue Trails und Spots zu finden. Soll halt für alle sein, die technisch anspruchsvoll fahren wollen egal ob nur Trail oder auch Air time. Und nicht Ihr GPS dabei immer anschauen ob sie noch ihren schnitt schaffen und wie viele HM sie wieder haben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2007)

Ups. Ich sehe, ich muss hier öfter reinschauen. Solange die Airtime nicht überwiegt scheint sich das nach meinem Geschmack zu entwickeln.

Hopi - wie geht's denn so? Wieder fit? Wir haben am HK noch was zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ups. Ich sehe, ich muss hier öfter reinschauen. Solange die Airtime nicht überwiegt scheint sich das nach meinem Geschmack zu entwickeln.
> 
> Hopi - wie geht's denn so? Wieder fit? Wir haben am HK noch was zu fahren.



Der hat sich doch schon wieder wehgetan


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2007)

Schon wieder? [staun]

Rocky hat mir die Tage am Lago was über einen Stunt erzählt. Ist das schon wieder überholt?


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

vor 4 Wochen im Haderweg die Nase gebrochen  da bin ich mit meiner kleinen Dirtsau  DH gefahren  BIKE SIEHE GALLERIE

Und am Sonntag mit dem selben Bike beim Dirten eingeschlagen und aus ca 1,60 auf die Schulter gedonnert. NIX GEBROCHEN
Wird aber von Tag zu Tag besser und ich  denke das ich bald wieder fahren kann.

Musste feststellen das Frauen doch recht haben 10cm kürzer macht keinen Spaß  kommt doch auf die Länge an


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hopi,

veilleicht sollten wir die zwei fred`s zusammenlegen, bzw. alles in einen Gelnhäuser fließen lassen. Finde es blöd die Biker in Kategorieen einzuteilen  
Schaue gerne über den Marathon-Tellerrand hinaus, und man muß ja nicht alles Essen....

Radtreffpunkt in Gelnhausen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198331&page=7
hatte ich extra neutral gehalten damit jeder biker sich angesprochen fühlt. Der 16jährige Dirter/Streeter über den Marathonisti bis hin zum Tourenfahrer, Rennrad......
Denn einige haben mehrere Fahrräder für verschiedene Zwecke oder entwicklen sich vom Typ A zum Typ B


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

mhmm ich habe schon mit CClern Touren gemacht und es war für uns alle nicht so toll. 2 FRler 2 CCler hoch kammen wir mit unserm Bikes nicht mit und die beiden andern mussten immer auf uns warten was für die natürlich auch nicht so toll war. Und runter haben wir dann warten müssen. Ich habe kein Problem mit Leuten zu fahren die nicht Springen wollen oder langsamer sind aber es sollte Bergauf etwas ausgewogen sein.

Wie gesagt das Angebot sollte ja sein alle mal zu treffen die halt ohne Leistungsstress fahren wollen rauf als auch runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)

also mit rauf kann ich auch nicht dienen


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> also mit rauf kann ich auch nicht dienen



ohhh gut Ihr habt einen Lift


----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)

ja, er nennt sich "laufen"


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

ach wie blöd den kenne ich doch schon


----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wie gesagt das Angebot sollte ja sein alle mal zu treffen die halt ohne Leistungsstress fahren wollen rauf als auch runter.



Hallo Hopi,

ja genau, es geht ja ums treffen, nicht wer ist schneller. dafür gibt es ja cc-rennen/marathons/downhills ...
war heute auch mit zwei mtblern unterwegs die stark unterschiedliche kondition haben, wer zuerst oben ist darf wieder runterfahren um dann nochmal hochzufahren, dann sieht man sich auch öfter    
Ok komme auch von der Marathonseite, aber mein aktuelles bike hat vorne 140/120/100mm und hinten 130/90mm. denke damit kann ich alles fahren marathon, freeride, ...  hängt ja auch vom fahrer ab  

Vielleicht sollten wir für nächsten sonntag mal nen treffpunkt ausmachen.
10 uhr hallenbad??? fahrzweit 2:30, tempo 15er schnitt da können dann auch anfänger oder 17kg downhiller mithalten, oder.


----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)

solche strecken machen mir (uns) aber dann auch kaum spaß..


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Hopi,
> 
> ja genau, es geht ja ums treffen, nicht wer ist schneller. dafür gibt es ja cc-rennen/marathons/downhills ...
> war heute auch mit zwei mtblern unterwegs die stark unterschiedliche kondition haben, wer zuerst oben ist darf wieder runterfahren um dann nochmal hochzufahren, dann sieht man sich auch öfter
> ...



siehste  15ner schnitt da haben wir es ja schon   Du musst echt mal so ein Bike den Berg rauf fahren dann weißt Du (uns geht es nur ums runter) wie wir auf den Berg kommen ist uns egal (schieben, Bus, Lift, selbst treten)
Aber da bei uns auch einer einen Tacho hat kann ich Dir sagen das wir normal einen 6-9 schnitt den Berg rauf fahren. Und vielleicht einen 10ner ohne Steigung.


----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)

ich sag nur 38T + 11-23er rennradkassette


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> ich sag nur 38T + 11-23er rennradkassette



ach mit meinen Dirtbike 38>16 Single zerblase ich am Feldberg öfters CCler ICH MUSS JA TRETEN sonst bleibe ich stehen  aber alles im stehen fahren macht auch keinen Spaß  ausserdem ist es nicht gut für die Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2007)




----------



## randi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> siehste  15ner schnitt da haben wir es ja schon   Du musst echt mal so ein Bike den Berg rauf fahren dann weißt Du (uns geht es nur ums runter) wie wir auf den Berg kommen ist uns egal (schieben, Bus, Lift, selbst treten)
> Aber da bei uns auch einer einen Tacho hat kann ich Dir sagen das wir normal einen 6-9 schnitt den Berg rauf fahren. Und vielleicht einen 10ner ohne Steigung.



Ok,Ok, woher wisst Ihr dass ich bei Marathons hinten wirklich ne Rennradkassette fahren, Spionage   Dann treffen wir uns am Schelmenmarkt zum labern   und  ?
Kennt Ihr den Northshoretrail hier im Nachbarort mit der ca. 4m hohen Rampe und der passenden Landerampe???


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

nee den kenne ich nicht. Ich brauche aber schon etwas deutlichere Ortsangaben! Ich komme ja aus OF  kann ja nicht jeden Stein in Deutschland kennen 
Aber 4m ist schon extrem  da muss ich warten bis mein Bullit da ist das Giant ist mir zu Kopflastig. Und meine Schulter muss erst wieder ihr OK geben.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Ok,Ok, woher wisst Ihr dass ich bei Marathons hinten wirklich ne Rennradkassette fahren, Spionage   Dann treffen wir uns am Schelmenmarkt zum labern   und  ?
> Kennt Ihr den Northshoretrail hier im Nachbarort mit der ca. 4m hohen Rampe und der passenden Landerampe???



Erzähl mal mer über den Northshoretrail. Wie lang, wie hoch, wie breit...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Frag lieber wie der Abgang von der Northshore ist.  

Wenn ich hier was von 4 Metern lese, dann brauchst du und deine Zicke bestimmt 'nen Fallschirm um da wieder runterzukommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Frag lieber wie der Abgang von der Northshore ist.
> 
> Wenn ich hier was von 4 Metern lese, dann brauchst du und deine Zicke bestimmt 'nen Fallschirm um da wieder runterzukommen.



...und noch Windeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## äbbläär tobe (21. Oktober 2007)

Kennt ihr die Offizielle Strecke in Alzenau/ Wasserlos am Hahnenkamm???? 

Gibts viele Anlieger und große tables sind net schlecht.

Man darf aber nur fahren wenn Vereinsmitglieder vor ort sind....

sers


----------



## Ghost17 (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
bin 21 und suche verzweifelt Leute im Umkreis von Gelnhausen, die DH-fahren(schnell bergab, drops, schanze). Bin seit nem halben Jahr am Biken und fahr ein Ghost Northshore, also somit eigentlich nur bergab Seit meinem Sturz vor 3 Wochen (3fach Jochbeinbruch + Kieferbruch) bin ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach jemanden der auch DH fährt. Wenn ihr Bock habt oder coole Strecken kennt, die man biken kann meldet euch bitte bei mir.
THX


----------



## hen15 (30. April 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/HorseshoeRacingTeam/?pnref=lhc



besucht mal meine seite. in der zeit hat sich einiges getahn


----------

